# Buck Photo



## Bluejay (Oct 4, 2007)

having read the experiences of some recent post on deer harvesting i would like to share my event. i was fortunate to harvest a nice 8-point on my private plot in walnut hill, fl, today. i have been taking pictures of him for about three months. it was my first day of seeing deer during daylight hours on my camera. also notice i was able to get a picture today before shooting and also after the harvest with my trail camera. notice the date and times of the pictures. hope you enjoy the shots....jim


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

very nice!! looks like the necks are starting to swell. even though theyre still hangin together..


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice buck!


----------



## Georgiaboy (Oct 4, 2007)

very nice. nice looking picture with two bucks on the trail camera in daylight hours.


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrat's. That's a nice deer. 

My brother said they moved well yesterday evening in molino. He said he saw 8 yesterday evening.


----------



## curtpcol (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Very nice, congrats on your kill.....:clap:clap:clap


----------



## one big one (Oct 4, 2007)

Congrats, nice buck, how much did he weigh? They have really been moving this past week, heard alot of good reports for this area.:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

congrats!


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

wish i was in the stand with you... i would've happily taken then other buck. 

congrats! and what a cool story and photos to capture the whole event!


----------



## seanclearly (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice buck. They did move better yesterday. I saw a four and a pike but the 8 I'm hunting didn't come out. Good Job!


----------



## Bluejay (Oct 4, 2007)

mingo... he weigh 155#


----------



## haybill (Oct 15, 2007)

Nice buck and great pics CONGRATS


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Cool. Dosent look like you had to track him very far.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

did you shoot him right over the feeder? is that legal in FL?


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

baiting on private land is legal in FL


----------



## HeartofDixie (Oct 3, 2007)

> *The Blue Hoo (1/3/2008)*did you shoot him right over the feeder? is that legal in FL?


Thats what I was wondering.?.Can you shoot deer in FL under a corn feeder??? Or, did you drag him up there for a pic???

If you can hunt overa feeder, it seems a little too easy for me...I like a little more challenge than that.

Congrats, I guess..yougotcha one!


----------



## beulahboy (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey, Heart, have a heart- don't bust his balls!!!!! The man is very proud of his deer and he has every right to feel that way, whether you like hunting deer over a feeder or not!

I am proud for you, Jim! Hope you kill several more!:clap


----------



## HeartofDixie (Oct 3, 2007)

> *beulahboy (1/3/2008)*Hey, Heart, have a heart- don't bust his balls!!!!! The man is very proud of his deer and he has every right to feel that way, whether you like hunting deer over a feeder or not!
> 
> I am proud for you, Jim! Hope you kill several more!:clap


Didn't mean to bust his balls. Just didn't know you could kill deer from under a corn feeder. Like I said before (in case you didn't read this part)...CONGRATS!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *HeartofDixie (1/3/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *beulahboy (1/3/2008)*Hey, Heart, have a heart- don't bust his balls!!!!! The man is very proud of his deer and he has every right to feel that way, whether you like hunting deer over a feeder or not!
> ...


----------



## Georgiaboy (Oct 4, 2007)

some of the comments on this thread are disappointing to me about this forum. a guy gets a nice buck in a perfectly legal and accepted method of hunting and folks try to take away from the success.



again, very nice deer and congrats...


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Georgiaboy (1/3/2008)*some of the comments on this thread are disappointing to me about this forum. a guy gets a nice buck in a perfectly legal and accepted method of hunting and folks try to take away from the success.
> 
> again, very nice deer and congrats...


samepeople everytime...it sucks. Pretty soonnonone will post stories anymore. Instead we can all sit and read about a few posters talk about how great they are at hunting...

Anyway, Bluejay, congrats on a beautiful buck!


----------



## HeartofDixie (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Georgiaboy (1/3/2008)*a perfectly legal and accepted method of hunting.


Not legal or accepted where I hunt in AL and many many others on here. 

Look, I'm proud of this man too if he's proud of his deer...I'll say for the 3RD TIME...CONGRATS. I don't want to be placed in the basher category, so I'll apologize now if I offended him (Sorry). I just didn't understand how he can kill a buck under a feeder...is that really legal??? If I did that, the game warden would take my rifle, fine me several hundred $$$, andprobably suspend my hunting licence too.


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

look, it is legal and you high and mighty alabama hunters are very, very jealous. tomorrow when i shoot the next nanny off the feeder i will say a little prayer for the haters!!!!


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

> *HeartofDixie (1/3/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Georgiaboy (1/3/2008)*a perfectly legal and accepted method of hunting.
> ...


as long as you are on private property in fl it is perfectly legal. take a poll, i don't think we are a hunting minority.


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

Jim, congrats again on your buck, sorry this is coming out on your thread, but this has to be said:

ya'll need to chill out. This man posted his story, people said congrats and were truely interested in his story, a couple of members that DON'T hunt in florida, nor live in florida asked a couple of questions about shooting the deer over a feeder or not, and instead of taking the opportunity to educate someone that doesn't hunt in florida, by saying " Yes it is a legal method of hunting in florida, only if the baiting station has been set up for 6 months.........." which I think is the rule and would have been a perfect opportunity to keepINFORMATION rolling on this thread, but Beulahboy had to pipe up and try to get on to HeartofDixie, which really said nothing wrong in his post, by stating that it was illegal in Alabama........ and he preferred more of a challenge. So, what. I mean, haven't shot a deer with arifle in I don't know how long because I bow hunt. That doesn't take away from ANYONE who rifle hunts or hunts with a knife over corn.Itjuststates my opinion. And when BlueHoo asked the same question, not degrading the mans buck or story or anything, someone else wanted to pop off again. If for two seconds someone who hunts in FL just answered the question with a little detail withoutGator 75 piping up saying"it is the same ones all the time, soon no one will post and we will get to read about a few and how great of hunters they are blah blah blah:baby" I mean really, if someone is degrading this mans post or any other post, then adding stuff like that dang sure doesn't help. PM them and say hey, don't you feel you are down playing this mans story?

On the other hand, I would think that these people that are killing the big bucks, and this mans deer is a big buck for FL and a trophy for up there, or the bigger deer in Alabama, Mississippi etc, I think it would be a great idea to listen and we all try to pick each others brains to be able to kill the biggest buck possible that the specific land holds, whether that is a 6pt, 12 pt and so on.

ps. ifcorning is a legal way of hunting where ever you are, and I was hunting in that stand and knew that was a quality buck for the area, I would have shot his ass withhis nose stuck right in the corn pile for the record, and given the situation, most people would too if hunting that land and such

I just think people are too quick to get freaking defensive on here. If we can extrapulate the postives of what is typed and quit just quoting the negatives, then these post will become better, but until then it is going to be the same ones that get their panties in a wad.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 28, 2007)

nice bucks man!!!

they like them gold nuggets!

congrats:clap


----------



## beulahboy (Oct 4, 2007)

[HeartofDixie 

Congrats, I guess..yougotcha one![/quote]

Heart, the thing that got to me was that I took that response'' Congrats, I guess..." as pretty much sarcastic. Jim is a buddy of mine that I really admire and I took offense to what you wrote. The fact that you do not hunt over corn did not come into play here. I should have PM'd you rather than pop off at you on an open forum. Yes, it is legal to hunt over corn on private property here in Florida. There are many that support that type of hunting and many that oppose it- that debate can go on forever!IF I read too much into your post, then I owe you an apology, but there has been SEVERAL that take it upon themselves to rip people because they hunt different than others on this forum.


----------



## HeartofDixie (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Caspr21!!! Well said!

Yeah, the little comments by belah & gator "same people everytime" & "don't bust his balls" kind-of got under my skin a little too. I'm NOT a basher on this forum...never have been, nor never will be. I get on this forum to reading peoples hunting stories, tell some of my own,and most of all to learn something about hunting that I don't already know. Well, I learned something tonight, you can legally hunt over a corner feeder in FL...I had no idea. I'd would probably hunt over corn too if I hunted in FL. But, some of you read way too much into my post, andthought I was bashing this man's deer...which was totally not the case. If he's proud of his buck, then I'm proud of him. CONGRATS JIM!


----------



## HeartofDixie (Oct 3, 2007)

> *beulahboy (1/3/2008)*[HeartofDixie
> 
> Congrats, I guess..yougotcha one!


Heart, the thing that got to me was that I took that response'' Congrats, I guess..." as pretty much sarcastic. Jim is a buddy of mine that I really admire and I took offense to what you wrote. The fact that you do not hunt over corn did not come into play here. I should have PM'd you rather than pop off at you on an open forum. Yes, it is legal to hunt over corn on private property here in Florida. There are many that support that type of hunting and many that oppose it- that debate can go on forever!IF I read too much into your post, then I owe you an apology, but there has been SEVERAL that take it upon themselves to rip people because they hunt different than others on this forum.[/quote]

I said "Congrats..I guess" because I thought this man was doing something illegal. You, my friend read way way too much into it. Sounds like a perfectly reasonable reply when thinking someone is killing deer illegally.

I later found out I was wrong about the feeder. But still, CONGRATS to him!


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice job brother!!

Fish in a barrel..wheres the icon for "laughing so hard i spewed rum all over my keyboard"??


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

tony, you sure it was rum on your keyboard?? man that was a low blow. How have you been doing??? killed anymore with the bow??? I have officially taken that pendulum off of my bow if you want to try it/buy it from me. Give me a shout!

wes


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

I've been savin' a judo chop for your ass, dont make mebust it out!!

No more deer with the bow, still waiting on that mature buck to show himself and the the old 270 will do its thang. 

Then I'd like to bust out the bow again!! As far as the pendulum goes, I'd have to check it out, all I know is the whisker biscuit. 

" He said whisker biscuit"!!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Voodoo Lounge (1/3/2008)*I've been savin' a judo chop for your ass, dont make mebust it out!!






tony is a big pussycat caspr, no need to worry about him



and he definately cant bass fish



bout the only thing he can do is run his mouth, do his job, and cook flounder like you wouldnt believe :looser:shedevil


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

I know there was some level of sh!t talkin that day, but all I remember was Jimmy and I catchin "your" bass"!!!

How bout a rematch!!


----------



## haybill (Oct 15, 2007)

Melanie wants to fish toooke


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *haybill (1/3/2008)*Melanie wants to fish toooke




No way she did not earn "invited back" status!!



as for you tones, remember i came back from an 11-0 deficit and caught 13 unanswered fish sunday afternoon. but ya, for awhile there you were spinnin circles around me. embarrassing....


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *The Blue Hoo (1/4/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *haybill (1/3/2008)*Melanie wants to fish toooke
> ...


Hey woody, if you want to take Tony out of the picture and ensure he doesnt catch anything, just put him in a boat. Cause the day he caught that blue marlin, it was about as rough as your pond with no wind, and that sissy with an ugly hat puked his guts up. Its all about the Judo chop!:doh


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

hahahahahahahahaha :looser:letsparty:shedevil:doh:doh:letsdrink what a bitch





sicksick


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

If I remember correctly, it was my special "chum concoction" that got things fired up!! 

No excuses here, I just do what it takes to raise fish!!


----------



## haybill (Oct 15, 2007)

She will even let you use her worms if you think that will help you :baby:baby


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

back to the derailing of the thread, i notice that it's the people with the fewest posts that always run their mouth the most. none of the "regulars" on this forum or the 2 old ones know any of the guys that run their mouth the most. they never show up at forum get-togethers, they never show up at sam's, and they sure as hell dont get invited hunting or marlin fishing. hmm...i wonder why? because they hide behind their keyboards all day and start nit-picking stuff on the internet. people just need to shut the hell up especially when they dont know a damn thing about what they're commenting on. both heartofdixie and myself asked simple questions requiring a simple answer, but certain members have to crawl out of their hole and start rippin people apart.

oh and i stand by my original post-"like shooting fish in a barrel." i like to work for my deer....not have them come to me like clockwork because they hear a feeder going off. :boo:looser


----------



## soalsrfr (Dec 10, 2007)

This is an awesome buck for FL taken perfectly legal. 

Man...you guys really are tough on people sometimes. 

I hunt FL also and have taken more deer cruising an area vs. eatingonfeeders. We feed preaty much year round. Either high protein mix, corn, soy, etc. and us it to holddeer on our area. 

Our property is a private lease that was completely clear cut and burned 8 years ago, you can't find any tree except planted pines on almost the entire 460 acres. We use the feeders as supplemental feed due to the lack of natural brows for the deer. 

I am amazed how hunters that haven't had any experience at hunting with feeders jump to the conclusion that the deer just come right to them...LMAO! Deer aren't stupid and it is all about timing regardless of whether you are hunting on feeders or not. The bucks don't usually come right out and eat either. 

Now yes, as I said we use it to hold the deer in an area so we have a chance at seeing something worth shooting but give us a break. Hunters use what they can to enjoy the field and if that includes LEGAL feeding to increase your odds then so be it.

Again GREAT buck and cool photos!:toast


----------



## KoolKat45 (Oct 3, 2007)

Congrats Bluejay on a fine buck. We have a feeder set up onthe farm we huntinFloridawith a camera set up on it also but haveZERO pictures of deer durring day light hours. Turkeys durring the day but as far as bucks or does for that matter not one single picture durring the day of deer in 2 years so far..So to all that think its easy it might be an attractant like a scent or a call or a FOOD PLOT but by no means is it like TV where there just standing around waiting for you to pick which one you want to shoot at least not where we hunt and I seriously doubt thats how it is in this case. Its great some of you like to dig deep in the woods and do your thing or drive deer or dog hunt etc.. to each there own if its legal. I personally dont like some methods of hunting but that doesnt mean othersdont enjoy it and they should be able to feel every bit as proud of there deer as others with the my method of taking deer is better then yours attitude!! Again congrats Bluejay on a great buck..


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

First let me say "Congratulations on a nice buck Jim."



OK... now for my 2 cents...



No matter the how, when, or where, if Jim is proud of his buck, then we should all be proud for him as long as it's taken legally. Not everyone is able to play at the same level. Many factors govern how, when, and where we hunt. Three very important factors come to mind right off:time, money, equipment. For those who hunt over green fields, all three of these are important and no different than hunting over corn IMHO, heck to me it's worse than hunting over corn because of the intense draw it has on deer. Another pet peave I have is powerline hunting. Where's the challenge there? Lastly, though I've never tried it, is running deer with dogs. Can a trophy buck taken this way really be counted as a trophy? So, you see, we each have our own prejudices. Additionally, I personally think age and physical fitness play a large factor in determining how one hunts. I still like to hike in and hunt from a climber, but as my mid section continues to expand (over 40 here), it's getting harder and harder to do. This year is the first year I've hunted from a ladder stand (only one time and I hated it), but I know the day is coming when I'm not going to be able pack my climber in 3/4 mi. from the truck. Age is another factor. As we get older and the family and friends list grows, we have less time for ourselves and I can see where hunting over corn definitely would offer some time saving advantages. Jim killed a nice buck and it appears as if he's letting the little ones walk, what more can you ask for? Not everyone is trying to get their name in B & C...:grouphug


----------



## haybill (Oct 15, 2007)

I went back and read the posts and looked at the times. No one said anything bad about the deer, Its a NICE BUCK. There was only one question about legality in FL. That was answered with a yes it is. POINT is everybody sent CONGRATS out. Blue Hoo (nice guy) Never bashed this buck yet seems to be a target because of a question. I being "older" hunted out of a blind for the first time this year and my knees and back thanked me. I hope all on here get a shot at a nice buck. Jim I would be proud of that buck far bigger then any of mine.:banghead:banghead


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *soalsrfr (1/4/2008)*
> 
> Our property is a private lease that was completely clear cut and burned 8 years ago, you can't find any tree except planted pines on almost the entire 460 acres. We use the feeders as supplemental feed due to the lack of natural brows for the deer.
> 
> I am amazed how hunters that haven't had any experience at hunting with feeders jump to the conclusion that the deer just come right to them...LMAO!


lack of natural browse? are you kidding me? 8 years is PLENTY of time for growth to occur. for one thing, deer feed on the treetops of cut timber (which of course the skidders and other machines shear off the trunks prior to transport to the mills). then when you take into consideration the extremely bountiful mast crop that oaks produced this year; your deer are not exactly lacking in natural browse. i'm assuming you plant food plots in the fall as well? (i say fall because VERY few people actually think to plant spring food plots)

oh and i have experience in feeders. we have them on our property and on neighbor's property and once established, the deer are like clockwork, coming to those feeders. they start to mill about maybe 15 minutes or so prior to going off, then it's like a freaking dinner bell to those deer. and come rut time i have observed (on another neighbor's property) plenty of bucks show up on the feeders-why? because bucks follow the does.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Catchin Hell (1/4/2008)*For those who hunt over green fields, all three of these are important and no different than hunting over corn IMHO, heck to me it's worse than hunting over corn because of the intense draw it has on deer. *This is borderline ridiculous. A greenfield is composed of naturally occuring browse. A corn feeder is an alien product-completely introduced to an environment which wouldn't naturally have one. Also, a corn feeder is COMPLETLEY different than a field of standing corn. I LOVE hunting corn fields because of the enormous variety of game you can find foraging in it. It also offers protection from the wind and will often harbor a bedding buck just as a hardwood bottom or thicket would. Besides, when speaking of greenfields drawing deer, for the first few weeks of gun season this year, hardly any of my greenfields were getting hit because of the copious supply of acorns on the ground and continuing to drop. So it is definately not the tractor beam you make it out to be.*
> 
> Another pet peave I have is powerline hunting. Where's the challenge there? *Unless you have a greenfield planted on a powerline, which will often stop a deer long enoughfor you to get a comfortable shot off, powerlinehunting is very challenging. For one thing, if you sleep a lotwhen you hunt (as I often do but I have my excuses (medical) ), you sure as hell aren't going to see the often-hurried deer as they cross from one side to another. Deer are not stupid and realize that whensilhouettedon a long powerline, they subject themselves tothe eyes of predators, and will often hurry fromone side of a powerline to the other. I don't think I have hardly ever seen one just walk up and down apowerline. Not to say they don't, I've just always observed themcrossing it.*
> 
> ...


----------



## soalsrfr (Dec 10, 2007)

Blue Hoo...are you just a regular know it all or a truely licensed wildlife biologist/expert? You have a comment for everything and seem to know everything about...well just about everything! I am amazed at your vast knowledge of deer.

So you hunt feeders? Is that legal? Aren't you in AL? Or is that you feed but then take it out 2 weeks before the season starts? See how a comment can be mistook for some other meaning? 

You seemto have a negative comment to anyone who posts something that you don't agree with. Do you not think that posting something then on this persons post thenputting :looser at the end isn't going to offend someone? 

You seem to know ALL the hows, whys, whats, and whens for hunting. To bad you don't have your own hunting show I guess this is your *glory board* rather than a forum for the fellowship of hunters?

I should have used a better word in my post, not lack of brows but rather limitation of variety of brows...youpon is the most abundant plant in our pine growth and 8 yr growth of youpon isnot palatable for deer. The berrys yes but that isn't a high ranking brows or preferred food for whitetails. 

If you know alittleabout planted pines, then youknow thatpaper companies and tree companies don't do the same thing on all tracks of land. 

Our location is an experimental plant that has double planting and the company will not spray herbicide or burn in these pines. So yes I know that deer love...absolutely LOVE fresh growth after burns but when it was 8 years ago there isn't really anything that they are truely seeking. 

Great assumption on the food plots...as I stated we use high protein mix in the feaders during the growing season. Easier and less maintenance then up keep on a early spring plot. 

As many have said, many thing will factor into a hunters ability to work a given piece of property and each does what they feel they can. This might not be all that is necessary but it is what they CAN do, or want to do. 

Hope you are seeing where I am coming from but I guess I really don't care if you do or not?


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Woody,

The point I was trying to make is it's all about perception... BTW, thanks for setting me straight on so many levels.:clap BTW, after 20 years of madated physical fitness, I believe I'll take a break... thanks just the same...

v/r

Tarver


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *soalsrfr (1/4/2008)*
> 
> So you hunt feeders? Is that legal? Aren't you in AL? Or is that you feed but then take it out 2 weeks before the season starts? See how a comment can be mistook for some other meaning? *Please show me where in my previous post where I said I "hunted" feeders. I said I HAD them, which means, we EMPTY them and put them in the barn once season opens, as the law instructs. Thanks for making an excellent point for your case though. :looser*
> 
> ...


 *Awesome attitude. :clap*


----------



## soalsrfr (Dec 10, 2007)

> *The Blue Hoo (1/4/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *soalsrfr (1/4/2008)*
> ...


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *
> 
> \Awesome attitude. My attitude is based directly from you and some buddies derailing this post with fishing b.s. and the negativity in your last post prior to my first.*


*

these "buddies" which you speak of have been on the forum a looooooong time. much longer than yourself. if you dont like it, there's plenty of other websites.*


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

ya'll need to let this bitch die.................................


----------



## grumendboat (Oct 10, 2007)

NICE BUCK, I WOULD LIKE TO ADD THAT IN ORDER TO HUNT OVER A FEEDER IN FLORIDA IT MUST BE USED ALL YEAR. MAKING IT LIKE HUNTING OVERA PLANTED FIELD. GOOD LUCK TO ALL THE YOUTH GOING OUT TO EGLIN THIS WEEKEND. IT SOUNDS LIKE IT IS A ONE DEER HUNT 1 BUCK OR 1 DOE NOT 1 OF EACH LIKE YEARS PAST.


----------

